# Connection between FMS/CFS & Growth Hormone... et. al.



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

I don't know if anything related to this has previously been posted, but I was particularly interested in the part about the connection between FMS, CFS and growth hormone... and am wondering if there might be things I could do myself to help ease my own pain and fatigue based on the recommendations at this site. I'm also not familiar with this site so I'm not sure how reputable or reliable it is. If anyone has time to check it out and post, it would be great...







http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C4334.html


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow it looks like that site has a LOT of information. I will have to check it again when my "Cognitive Abilities" are less impaired.







I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry you are feeling "impaired" cognitively this evening, MM.... I've been feeling like that for about a week, myself. Yes, it did appear to have quite a lot of information, but I wasn't sure how reputable it was?Let me know what you think when you feel up to it.


----------

